# My 75 planted tank



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Tell me what you think


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

1 thing to say.....wow


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Jesus H. Christ! That's awesome.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's really beautiful!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Well done! While the plants are healthy and lush and pleasingly arranged, you've kept them simple enough to allow the discus to be the stars of the show. And those discus are stunning!


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Now thats a beauty!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

JEALOUS:heh:


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks great! what are the specs of that tank?


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

specs of the tank 

temp 84 day 82 at night
light 4x 54w t5 2 powerglow 2 lifeglow with reflector 12 hrs
ph 6.6 
Presurize co2 with milwaukee controller
Undergravel heater 125w. (Made a big Differce on my crypto and big rooted plant)
Eheim biofiltraion
1/3 to 1/2 water change once a week when i am able to 
basic fertilization npk once a week and liquid iron every 2 day help a lot on red plant

That about it i guess if you have any other quetion don't be afraid i will be more then happy to anser.

Have all a great Day.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Could you take more pics? I really want to see more of this tank and how it looks from other angles. Beautiful tank.


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Very NICE!!!


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Her are the picture in difrent angle


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

holy crap !!!!! What brand tank is that?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

ITS THE ALL GLASS WAVE TANK they are neat but are not cheap lol i love the tank the angles are hard to scape with and you had no prob very impressive i like it


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

fishman9809 said:


> holy crap !!!!! What brand tank is that?


This is a tank made by mp a branche of eheim

Yes all glass and yes this tank was not cheap But like my boss say we are to poor to buy it twice (got specail insurance for it if it leek ok brake i get a brand new one plus equipment is replace if damage by water damage) but in my personal opignion more than worth it. To scape it it was triky in the begining but now know how to work with the curves. (No more migraine just small headach )

Thanks for all the nice comment every body din't expect that much 

you can go see the processe of creation there to see how bad it was to now.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/45801-here-begining-my-new-baby-journal.html


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

still love it very much


----------

